
Show HN: Fancy fonts you can use almost anywhere - shadowfaxRodeo
https://beautifuldingbats.com/hey-howd-you-do-that
======
X-Istence
This is (ab)using unicode, for example the F is actually a Mathematical Bold
Fraktur Capital F:

[https://www.compart.com/en/unicode/U+1D571](https://www.compart.com/en/unicode/U+1D571)

This is terrible for screen readers and the like which are unable to read or
understand these unicode characters making accessibility a real concern.

~~~
shadowfaxRodeo
I wonder actually. Google seems to understand these, you can search with them.
I wouldn't be surprised if screen readers understand these symbols. They're
originally for Mathematics, and I'm sure there's plenty of blind
mathematicians.

~~~
Ajedi32
Wow, that's actually pretty neat:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com%...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com%2F+Fancy+fonts+you+can+use+almost+anywhere)

Anyone know if there are any existing libraries that do this conversion?

~~~
aurelian15
The ICU [1] transliterator does this. Here is an example showing how to use
it:

    
    
        icu::ErrorCode status;
        auto t = icu::Transliterator::createInstance("Any-Latin; NFKD", UTRANS_FORWARD, status);
        t->transliterate("unicode string");
    

[1] [http://site.icu-project.org/](http://site.icu-project.org/)

------
dang
HN is a plain-text site, so we originally buried this. But then we got an
email we couldn't refuse (see below). So have at it.

All: Please don't submit stories with non-plaintext titles, and please don't
post non-plaintext comments in other threads. Thanks!

\-------------------------------------

𝕀 𝕣𝕖𝕔𝕖𝕟𝕥𝕝𝕪 𝕡𝕠𝕤𝕥𝕖𝕕 𝕒 𝕡𝕣𝕠𝕛𝕖𝕔𝕥 𝕥𝕠 𝕊𝕙𝕠𝕨 ℍℕ,

𝒶 𝓌ℯ𝒷𝓈𝒾𝓉ℯ 𝓉𝒽𝒶𝓉 𝒸ℴ𝓃𝓋ℯ𝓇𝓉𝓈 𝓉ℯ𝓍𝓉 𝒾𝓃𝓉ℴ

𝔐𝔞𝔱𝔥𝔢𝔪𝔞𝔱𝔦𝔠𝔞𝔩 𝔄𝔩𝔭𝔥𝔞𝔫𝔲𝔪𝔢𝔯𝔦𝔠 𝔖𝔶𝔪𝔟𝔬𝔩𝔰.

𝐓𝐨 𝐦𝐲 𝐬𝐮𝐫𝐩𝐫𝐢𝐬𝐞 𝐚𝐧𝐝 𝐝𝐞𝐥𝐢𝐠𝐡𝐭 𝐢𝐭 𝐬𝐡𝐨𝐭 𝐭𝐨 𝐭𝐡𝐞 𝐭𝐨𝐩,

🅸'🆅🅴 🅽🅴🆅🅴🆁 🅷🅰🅳 🆂🆄🅲🅷 🆂🆄🅲🅲🅴🆂🆂,

𝚋𝚞𝚝 𝚝𝚑𝚎𝚗 𝚒𝚝 𝚠𝚊𝚜 𝚛𝚎𝚖𝚘𝚟𝚎𝚍, 𝚒𝚝 𝚜𝚎𝚎𝚖𝚎𝚍 𝙷𝙽

𝔣𝔢𝔞𝔯𝔢𝔡 𝔴𝔢'𝔡 𝔞𝔟𝔲𝔰𝔢 𝔬𝔲𝔯 𝔫𝔢𝔴-𝔣𝔬𝔲𝔫𝔡 𝔭𝔬𝔴𝔢𝔯.

𝙉𝙖𝙩𝙪𝙧𝙖𝙡𝙡𝙮, 𝙄 𝙘𝙤𝙣𝙨𝙞𝙙𝙚𝙧 𝙩𝙝𝙞𝙨 𝙖𝙣 𝙞𝙣𝙟𝙪𝙨𝙩𝙞𝙘𝙚,

𝔸𝕟𝕕 𝕒𝕤𝕜 𝕥𝕙𝕒𝕥 𝕪𝕠𝕦 𝕔𝕠𝕟𝕤𝕚𝕕𝕖𝕣 𝕞𝕪 𝕡𝕝𝕚𝕘𝕙𝕥…

𝑰 𝒂𝒎 𝒂 𝒚𝒐𝒖𝒏𝒈 𝒘𝒆𝒃 𝒅𝒆𝒗𝒆𝒍𝒐𝒑𝒆𝒓,

𝖔𝖋 𝖔𝖓𝖑𝖞 𝖙𝖜𝖔 𝖘𝖈𝖔𝖗𝖊 𝖆𝖓𝖉 𝖊𝖎𝖌𝖍𝖙 𝖞𝖊𝖆𝖗𝖘.

𝕥𝕣𝕪𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕥𝕠 𝕞𝕒𝕜𝕖 𝕞𝕪 𝕨𝕒𝕪 𝕚𝕟 𝕒𝕟 𝕦𝕟𝕗𝕠𝕣𝕘𝕚𝕧𝕚𝕟𝕘 𝕨𝕠𝕣𝕝𝕕.

𝒲𝒽𝒾𝓁ℯ 𝓉𝒽𝒾𝓈 𝓉ℴℴ𝓁 𝒾𝓈 ℯ𝓃𝓉𝒾𝓇ℯ𝓁𝓎 𝒻𝓇ℯℯ,

𝚒𝚝 𝚠𝚘𝚞𝚕𝚍 𝚑𝚎𝚕𝚙 𝚖𝚎 𝚋𝚞𝚒𝚕𝚍 𝚌𝚘𝚗𝚗𝚎𝚌𝚝𝚒𝚘𝚗𝚜.

🅢🅞 🅟🅛🅔🅐🅢🅔 🅟🅤🅣 🅘🅣 🅑🅐🅒🅚

𝑰'𝒅 𝒓𝒆𝒂𝒍𝒍𝒚 𝒂𝒑𝒑𝒓𝒆𝒄𝒊𝒂𝒕𝒆 𝒊𝒕

~~~
ithkuil
TIL score = 20

~~~
IshKebab
Yeah I wouldn't call 48 young. Btw "4 score and 10" is still basically how the
French say 90.

~~~
maximp
> Yeah I wouldn't call 48 young

I read this as sarcastic/self-deprecating humor

~~~
shadowfaxRodeo
I was just about to go to bed, when I had the thought—did i write two score?
and sure enough, i did.

I meant one. I'm one score and eight.

------
Raphmedia
Ỹ̹̼̰͚̺̥ẻ̥̏p͔̭͙̐ͪ̇͊,̤̪̯̙̣ ̰̣̼̻̺͈a̜͚̟ll ̮̼̙̗o͇f̜ t̳̬͍̤͖h̝o͉͚̩̗s̠͙̗̝̬͕ͅḙ͇̬̱͔̟
͖̘̖͉ͅa͇̥̖͎̜͇r͓̳e͔̙͙ ̞̦͈u̪̤̳̟̞̰s̼̣̩̗i̭̯n͔̟̞͕̹g̩͇͍̗͖̻ ͕̪̮̩v͙̳͍̞͓ͅa̹̫̰ͅlịd̯͚̘̯
̤̙A̜̪S̗͎͖̥̠̳C͇̮I͓̭̟̲I̦̟̲/̶̞̞̱͈̰̣͙̥̹̪̯͚̝͈̹̹
̛͈̱̻͍̬̟͙̰̠̟̖̕Ú̡͉͙̻̗͙̭͉̖̖n̨̡̗̩͈̭̻͕̭͇͇̲͙̖̫̯̜͚͈ͅi͏̷̀͏̪͎̜̜̠͇̩͙̗̯͍̮̜͖̮͓͓̫c̺͉̦͓͙̤̼̰̀͠ͅo͏̯̜̥̣̯͕̻̮͘͡d̖͉͈̬͍̩͚̬̯̰̳̀́͞ͅe̡̗̻̫͕̙̘̲̫̦͉̬̖̭̺͡͝
͖̺̳̟͓͇c̠̟͎̼̲̳h͖̣͕̯a̜͔͉̼̮r̗a̰̘̭͚̠̮̝c̱̰̦͕̰ͅͅt͉er̟͉̫͍̥̦s͈͖̤̞.

...

日本の作品も (🅙🅐🅟🅐🅝🅔🅢🅔 also works)

中国也有作品 (ℭ𝔥𝔦𝔫𝔢𝔰𝔢 too)

etc.

╔═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗

║ Those have been around for a very long time and were very popular on teen
blogging platforms like skyrock, myspace, etc. ║

╚═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╝

ヾ(＾-＾)ノ

~~~
sneakernets
We called those corrupted-looking fonts "Zalgo"

~~~
d33
Name coming from this post IIRC:
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/1732454/1091116](https://stackoverflow.com/a/1732454/1091116)

~~~
deadmetheny
Zalgo comic edits started on SomethingAwful many many years ago, and had a
resurgence on 4chan many years ago that lead to the Zalgo text corrupter.

~~~
searine
>Zalgo comic edits started on SomethingAwful

Everything started on SomethingAwful many many years ago.

~~~
berbec
All your base

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
How are you, gentlemen?

------
erichurkman
Please don't use this. Concrete example: if you use the OpenDyslexia font and
have configured your browser to override individual website's fonts, this is
what you see:
[https://i.imgur.com/aCk2ShW.png](https://i.imgur.com/aCk2ShW.png)

------
jolmg
I'm just seeing black boxes with X marks inside. Can't read a thing. This is
on chrome on my Moto G4.

~~~
19690401
Update your browser (or install firefox mobile) - works just fine on my motog

~~~
jolmg
Firefox just shows gray boxes. Both browsers are the latest available:
71.0.3578.98 for chrome and 63.0.2 for firefox. Automatic updates are on as is
the default, I think, for everybody. There are no pending updates right now
for anything. I'm using the android that came with the phone, which is stock
android 7.

Anyway, the point of my post was to show that "you can use almost anywhere"
should be taken with an appropriate amount of salt. I take a spoonful.

------
svat
Note: To see what Unicode characters are in a piece of text, one can paste
them into a tool like Uniview:
[https://r12a.github.io/uniview/](https://r12a.github.io/uniview/) (Developed
by one of the W3C i18n people)

------
blahedo
𝒞ℯ𝒸𝒾 𝓃'ℯ𝓈𝓉 𝓅𝒶𝓈 𝓊𝓃 𝒻ℴ𝓃𝓉

~~~
aloisdg
*une (car une police)

------
morpheuskafka
Interesting, looks like Firefox automatically resolves these to the real
letters in the address bar, but leaves them as is for google search. Nice job
aggregating these into an easy-to-use font.

~~~
quicklime
I'm guessing you mean on a desktop? On my Android phone, Firefox renders each
letter as a grey box. Had to switch to Chrome to see the actual text :(

~~~
Semaphor
Seen a few comments like this. Old Version of Android? Because my FF on
Android 8.1 renders it flawlessly.

~~~
jfk13
What fonts are present (and therefore what characters will render
successfully) depends not just on the version of Android, but also on the
decisions of the device vendor about what to include.

~~~
quicklime
I have an Android One phone running 8.1.0. I would normally expect font issues
to be related to the underlying OS, but then I don't understand why Chrome
works and Firefox doesn't.

------
RickS
Nice! Submission's UI is way slicker, but for more options and a more OG-web
feel, this page is my go-to for these:
[http://qaz.wtf/u/convert.cgi?text=This+is+pretty+fun+too.+Do...](http://qaz.wtf/u/convert.cgi?text=This+is+pretty+fun+too.+Do+something+for+your+group+tag)

------
sanityvampire
I've been using [http://qaz.wtf/u/convert.cgi](http://qaz.wtf/u/convert.cgi)
for ages. Little bit more dated interface, but same idea. That utility also
does some pseudo-alphabets using characters from other scripts.

------
asadkn
Doesn't seem to work on Android devices. All I see is missing unicode
characters. Roboto doesn't seem to have have these glyphs.

On Mac, most of the glyps in the title seem to be from STIX font.

~~~
gomox
Works for me, Chrome on OxygenOS (OnePlus).

~~~
berbec
LG G6 Stock 7.0. Everything is a grey block

------
lmcarreiro
There is some explanation here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18468045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18468045)

------
franciscop
It should definitely include Zalgo Text (or Cthulhu text as I know it):
[https://www.zalgotextgenerator.com/](https://www.zalgotextgenerator.com/)

I know it from the first reply here, which I would say it's a well known
StackOverflow question/answer by now:
[https://stackoverflow.com/q/1732348/938236](https://stackoverflow.com/q/1732348/938236)

------
momentmaker
𝖋𝖆𝖓𝖈𝖞 𝚏𝚊𝚗𝚌𝚢 𝕗𝕒𝕟𝕔𝕪 𝒻𝒶𝓃𝒸𝓎 𝙛𝙖𝙣𝙘𝙮 ⓕⓐⓝⓒⓨ 🅵🅰🅽🅲🆈

~~~
cyberferret
Interesting - I thought using Unicode characters would break text search
capability - but when I did the old Ctrl-F 'find' in Chrome and looked for the
word 'fancy', it detected all of the above. Intriguing, because in another
thread here, there is mention of a gothic 'a' not being treated as a standard
letter 'a'...

~~~
hinkley
One of the hardest parts of Unicode is properly implementing tolower() - which
is often used for text search.

I haven’t delved into the symbol area of Unicode you’re talking about here but
I’d bet those all evaluate to “fancy”.

~~~
hinkley
[Edit]: Except that's probably not what's going on here. Someone went out of
their way to treat symbols containing text as plain text for searching.

------
ImJasonH
Whenever Fraktur comes up I feel compelled to link to one of my favorite
Wikipedia articles, about a German ideological debate centered around two font
faces, Antiqua and Fraktur:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiqua%E2%80%93Fraktur_disput...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antiqua%E2%80%93Fraktur_dispute)

------
kup0
I notice this is already being abused in submissions to HN. Sigh. A user being
able to override a site's restrictions on their input seems like a horrendous
idea, not to mention the accessibility implications.

Just looking at the comment section here I have concluded that this is a
blight on the web. Sites (unfortunately) should go ahead and update to strip
this BS out

------
bjt2n3904
...and break the crap out of most software.

~~~
mrweasel
And yet it works in the weirdest places. Saving some of the text in a file and
opening it in a Python interpreter works fine, it even counts the numbers of
letters right.

~~~
duckerude
You can even use it in your Python code, for better or worse:

    
    
      for 𝖓 in 𝖗𝖆𝖓𝖌𝖊(50):
          if 𝕟 % 15 == 0:
              𝕡𝕣𝕚𝕟𝕥("𝔽𝕚𝕫𝕫𝕓𝕦𝕫𝕫")
          elif 𝓃 % 3 == 0:
              𝓅𝓇𝒾𝓃𝓉("ℱ𝒾𝓏𝓏")
          elif 𝓷 % 5 == 0:
              𝓹𝓻𝓲𝓷𝓽("𝓑𝓾𝔃𝔃")
          else:
              𝒑𝒓𝒊𝒏𝒕(𝒏)
    

The identifiers are normalized.

------
bovermyer
This is fantastic. How does this work?

~~~
dgivney
🄸 🄱🄴🄻🄸🄴🅅🄴 🅃🄷🄴🅈'🅁🄴 🅄🄽🄸🄲🄾🄳🄴 🄲🄷🄰🅁🄰🄲🅃🄴🅁🅂

------
gambler
I am partial to using Unicode Emoji to add graphics/icons to applications that
don't support those. Surprisingly, almost no software removes emoji symbol
range (HN does, wisely). But this seems more annoying than clever. I mean,
it's still text, except barely readable and bound to break some common-sense
UI interactions.

------
t0astbread
I upvoted this post for two reasons: 1) Unicode fuckery 2) I want it to end up
next to the Millitext post from today

------
thisisit
On my Firefox for Android, this is unreadable. I had to use Firefox on Windows
to see what is this all about.

~~~
ahofmann
My Firefox (63) on Android (8 I think, it's a galaxy s7) renders everything on
this Page just fine.

------
enobrev
Very cool. I don't know if this counts as a bug as it's not really the
intended use, but if I copy one of the results and then paste it into the
"Write something here..." input, all the results then match the pasted style
rather than being re-styled.

~~~
shadowfaxRodeo
Thanks, this is intended. It makes the code less complicated, but also means
you can add the different fonts together more easily, which is particularly
good for mobile.

------
stestagg
Seems like a good place to plug this:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/glitchtext/id1412938752?ls=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/glitchtext/id1412938752?ls=1&mt=8)

------
iveqy
This is awesome! But how does it work? I don't understand how this is possible

~~~
godelmachine
𝕀, 𝕥𝕠𝕠, 𝕤𝕠𝕝𝕚𝕔𝕚𝕥 𝕒𝕟 𝕖𝕩𝕡𝕝𝕒𝕚𝕟𝕒𝕥𝕚𝕠𝕟 𝕗𝕣𝕠𝕞 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕔𝕣𝕖𝕒𝕥𝕠𝕣 𝕒𝕤 𝕥𝕠 𝕙𝕠𝕨 𝕥𝕠 𝕒𝕔𝕙𝕚𝕖𝕧𝕖 𝕥𝕙𝕚𝕤
𝕣𝕖𝕞𝕒𝕣𝕜𝕒𝕓𝕝𝕖 𝕗𝕖𝕒𝕥.

~~~
shadowfaxRodeo
In the early 2000s, unicode added a block of Mathematical Alphanumeric
Symbols. The styles stay constant because 𝖊, ℯ, and 𝓮 might mean different
things.

~~~
godelmachine
𝙄 𝙩𝙝𝙖𝙣𝙠 𝙮𝙤𝙪

------
sneakernets
There's a program/extension somewhere that allows these extra "fonts" in
facebook comments sections... One of my family members started typing in some
weird math font that broke on my old tablet.

------
adamzochowski
I tried some diacritics letters and the site didn't handle those. Is it issue
of the site? or those special characters don't include various latin based
diacritics? German Umlauts? Polish ąęćłńóśźż ? etc

~~~
Freak_NL
These special characters were put in Unicode based on their use as identifiers
in maths and such. Diacritics aren't used there, so a tool exploiting those
character ranges can't support them either.

These characters aren't meant to be used to write words and sentences in.

------
aequitas

      ~ $ 𝖑𝖘 -𝖑𝖆
      fish: Unknown command '𝖑𝖘'
    

No surprise here.

------
ozzmotik
not sure if it's been mentioned already but
[https://tell.wtf](https://tell.wtf) offers a similar service to this along
with a rather intelligent unicode pallete and the ability to draw characters
to try and match characters you're looking for. also, since
z̼͖̺̠̰͇̙̓͛ͮͩͦ̎ͦ̑ͅa̘̫͈̭͌͛͌̇̇̍l͕͖͉̭̰ͬ̍ͤ͆̊ͨg͎͚̥͎͔͕ͥ̿o͎̜̓̇ͫ̉͊ͨ͊ was mentioned,
[https://eeemo.net](https://eeemo.net) ftw

------
t0astbread
I suggest you also check out the tools on
[http://qaz.wtf/u/](http://qaz.wtf/u/)

------
cyrusmg
Would you mind checking UTF-8 support on the fonts? It seems the fonts don't
support it.

You can use this as an example: ěščřžýáíasdfghjk

------
joaomacp
𝗧𝗵𝗶𝘀 𝗱𝗲𝗳𝗶𝗻𝗶𝘁𝗲𝗹𝘆 𝗹𝗼𝗼𝗸𝘀 𝗮𝗯𝘂𝘀𝗶𝘃𝗲... 𝘆𝗼𝘂 𝗰𝗮𝗻 𝗲.𝗴. 𝗽𝘂𝘁 𝗺𝗼𝗿𝗲 𝗲𝗺𝗽𝗵𝗮𝘀𝗶𝘀 𝗼𝗻 𝘆𝗼𝘂𝗿
𝗰𝗼𝗺𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁 𝘃𝘀 𝗼𝘁𝗵𝗲𝗿𝘀 𝗯𝘆 𝘄𝗿𝗶𝘁𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗶𝘁 𝘄𝗶𝘁𝗵 𝗮 𝗯𝗼𝗹𝗱𝗲𝗿 𝗳𝗼𝗻𝘁.

------
keithnz
𝔹𝕖 𝕟𝕚𝕔𝕖 (𝕠𝕣 𝕟𝕠𝕥) 𝕒𝕤 𝕒 𝕡𝕝𝕦𝕘𝕚𝕟 𝕗𝕠𝕣 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕓𝕣𝕠𝕨𝕤𝕖𝕣

------
lolc
It's not actually a fancy font but different Unicode codepoints. "a" is not
"𝖆" as far as Unicode is concerned. The Latin alphabet is mapped into Unicode
for different uses.

In the end abuse of these characters will lead to even more variants being
created covering the accented letters too. You can't leave out all the
languages that have an extended alphabet, can you?

[https://xkcd.com/1726/](https://xkcd.com/1726/)

------
jexah
Doesn't work on stock galaxy S7. Just a whole bunch of boxes with crosses
through them.

------
max937
𝓂𝓎 𝓃𝒶𝓂ℯ 𝒥ℯ𝒻𝒻

~~~
kawfey
🅘🅝🅒🅞🅡🅡🅔🅒🅣 Your name is obviously 𝕄𝔸𝕏

------
koolba
𝕷𝖊𝖙’𝖘 𝖘𝖊𝖊 𝖍𝖔𝖜 𝖋𝖆𝖘𝖙 𝖙𝖍𝖎𝖘 𝖎𝖘 𝖆𝖇𝖚𝖘𝖊𝖉 𝖙𝖔 𝖉𝖗𝖆𝖜 𝖆𝖙𝖙𝖊𝖓𝖙𝖎𝖔𝖓 𝖙𝖔 𝕳𝕹 𝖘𝖚𝖇𝖒𝖎𝖘𝖘𝖎𝖔𝖓𝖘 𝖆𝖓𝖉
𝖈𝖔𝖒𝖒𝖊𝖓𝖙𝖘.

~~~
whatshisface
I think it will be a good way to attract downvotes moreso than attention.

~~~
sneakernets
I'm getting AOL chatroom flashbacks. When do we start using color faders
again?

~~~
gk1
I'll fire up the trivia bot...

------
lifeisstillgood
𝖂𝖊𝖑𝖑, 𝖙𝖍𝖊𝖗𝖊 𝖌𝖔𝖊𝖘 𝖙𝖍𝖊 𝖒𝖔𝖉𝖊𝖗𝖆𝖙𝖔𝖗𝖘 𝖊𝖞𝖊𝖘𝖎𝖌𝖍𝖙 ...

------
catchmeifyoucan
𝕨𝕙𝕠𝕒, 𝕥𝕙𝕚𝕤 𝕚𝕤 𝕔𝕠𝕠𝕝! 𝕋𝕙𝕒𝕟𝕜𝕤

------
ddmma
𝙳𝚎𝚖𝚘𝚌𝚛𝚊𝚌𝚢 𝚠𝚊𝚜 𝚑𝚊𝚌𝚔𝚎𝚍

~~~
sneakernets
𝚃𝚑𝚎 𝚐𝚘𝚟𝚎𝚛𝚗𝚖𝚎𝚗𝚝... 𝚍𝚘𝚎𝚜 𝚜𝚝𝚞𝚏𝚏

------
quakeguy
And chaos ensued...

------
hartator
𝘼𝙬𝙚𝙨𝙤𝙢𝙚

------
godelmachine
𝖁𝖊𝖗𝖞 𝖎𝖒𝖕𝖗𝖊𝖘𝖘𝖎𝖛𝖊, 𝖇𝖚𝖉𝖉𝖞!

------
purplezooey
ℍ𝕠𝕝𝕪 𝕔𝕣𝕒𝕡

------
CNJ7654
I crave 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕗𝕠𝕣𝕓𝕚𝕕𝕕𝕖𝕟 𝕥𝕦𝕟𝕒

~~~
allanrbo
can't stop laughing! X-D

------
erpaa
“𝑻𝒉𝒊𝒔 𝒒𝒖𝒐𝒕𝒆 𝒊𝒔 𝒐𝒇𝒕𝒆𝒏 𝒇𝒂𝒍𝒔𝒆𝒍𝒚 𝒂𝒕𝒕𝒓𝒊𝒃𝒖𝒕𝒆𝒅 𝒕𝒐 𝑴𝒂𝒓𝒌 𝑻𝒘𝒂𝒊𝒏”

